
An Introduction to Deep Learning for Tabular Data - math_rachel
http://www.fast.ai/2018/04/29/categorical-embeddings/
======
jamesallingham
With regards to what we should call this type of data, I think that 'tabular'
or 'relational' are good, however, 'structured' is problematic because an mp3
or a JPEG are both very structured, we just don't store them in tables.

Otherwise, a very cool post!

